# May 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in May, goodluck xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi 😃

I think I shall start this off first. Had ET 26/04 And OTD is 09/05. 

My clinic wants betas and progesterone done on the 9th, so I will be doing a HPT on the 8th. Just to give myself advanced warning.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi jdm I had transfer too on 26/4. My OTD is 8th May but will be testing on the Saturday. 

I have had the last of my frozen embryos transferred what have you had? 

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi Lauren 943. 

I wish you lots of luck! We had fresh donor embryos transferred. I'm thinking of doing a HPT on the 8th to decide whether there's any point in doing bloods or not on OTD 

😊


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have no choice but to do bloods but I’m not going for my apt if negative, I’m just going for a test after work. 
Are you working through this? I am for the first time. 

Wishing you lots of baby dust too hon. Hopefully this will be our time. I’ve done fair few now. 

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi lauren943

I'm disabled physically so unfortunately I don't work. So lots of time to think 😒 

We've done a fair few rounds as well,it seems never ending 

Lots of positive vibes you're way x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Jdm have you had any symptoms? Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi lauren943  

I'm not sure. Maybe 😂 maybe not 😂 I've had cramping  (period pain tyoe cramps ) for 2 days now on nd off.
Today, I have had lots and lots of  (TMI) bowel movements, But this is couod b3 anxiety as we fly home t9day 🤣

I'm only 4dp3dt, so I'm really trying hard to not analyse or over think anything..

How are you doing?


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Trying not to symptom watch but hard not to. I’m 4dp5dt my boobs hurts but is that the progesterone! 
I’ve had back twinges and feel a little sniffly tonight but is that my hay fever!!
Didn’t sleep last night but think that was anxiety from going back to work!! 
Bloody nightmare lol. 
Hope you have a safe journey back home xx


----------



## Poppiej2018 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm on my way back from the airport after my second egg transfer in reprofit yesterday. Have the dreaded 2ww. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi Ladies. 
I too  just had an embryo transfer at Reprofit yesterday. This is my first time doing IVF, hoping for the best.  . This is going to be a long two weeks!
Wishing you all lots of baby dust while we wait!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi sunshine, 

Welcome and congrats on being PUPO.  you're not wrong, it's a very long 2 weeks. Try and stay distracted 😊 easier said than done 😂

X


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Hi, I’m a bit late to the game and my first time on a chat forum. I had my FET on 27th April and test date is 8th May... I can’t stop thinking that I want to test now but know I shouldn’t !! 
I haven’t slept properly in 3 days but no symptoms what so ever other than the odd stomach cramp.. I’m dreading a bleed, that’s all I keep thinkers by about.
It’s just so nice to see I’m not alone


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi Lauraoglivie 

Lovely to see you here. My test date is not long after you. Bricking it 😂
Feeling a bleed is imminent is normal. These progesterone bullets have a lot to answer for. 
Keep your chin up! 
Try and stay away from the tests as long as possible. Very easy to say, Very hard to follow 🙄

Xx


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Flying home today. I’m ready to go home. Hope all is well with you ladies!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Have a safe and uneventful journey home Sunshine 😊


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello everyone!

had FET 26/04 and OTD is 06/05... it´s really hard for me to wait to test, it makes me feel very out of control and my mind keeps wondering and get anxious, I would rather know what´s happening... so I started testing at 5dpt, and got a faint positive!! been testing every morning and the VERY faint line is still there but not getting darker.... i also had slight spotting on day 5...it´s early days but can´t help worrying that it´s CP.... or that it will be another blighted ovum... 

It´s nice to see that we have similar transfer days and OTDs!!

congratulations to everyone on being PUPO!! good luck and baby dust!

How are the symptoms going? I have dizzy spells and tiredness but i think it´s the progesterone playing its evil tricks..

xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi MummyBarcelona 

It can be very worrying early testing if you've had blighted ovums/chemical pregnancies in the past  . Can you manage to step away from them until 05/05? Probably not😂! But try  

I am being very disciplined atm 🤣 I have 7 first responses, 1 clear blue digital, 50+ internet cheapies in my bottom drawer and I'm very tempted but I keep resisting .......... for now at least 🤣 keep telling myself they were day 3's that were transferred so I'm not going to stand a chance of seeing 2 lines at this point. A stark white test would do my head in and make me feel very negative, so it's not worth it. Normally I'm a serial early tester, so I feel I'm going exceptionally well 😂🤣😂🤣😂

No real symptoms for me. Any possible symptoms I dismiss as progesterone based anyway. So I'm trying not to read anything into anything. 

Fingers crossed for you that the line gets darker as you get nearer to and on OTD. 

Xx


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

hi everyone... here I go again. 

Not sure why I'm finding this second 2WW harder than the first one.  I think with the fresh cycle we were so happy to even get to that point (after a disastrous 1st round) that I convinced myself I should be happy no matter what.  Well that didn't work out and I was devastated when it was negative.  So for my first FET now I'm just cautious. Anxious about the result is an understatement.  I just want to know right now so I can process it... and move on to the next step - whatever it is.  

I had my transfer on the 26th as well but my test day is May 11!! 15dp5dt  My clinic doesn't do betas and I'm just supposed to test at home.  Seems like too long to wait...To top it off I don't feel a thing.  I don't have any symptoms.  Not even sore boobs.  I might have a slight twinge here and there but it might all be in my head and be nothing at all.  This FET feels totally different than the fresh cycle.  I think I'm going crazier because I'm not feeling anything.  I'm trying to figure out if I should just test a few days early since most people seem to test between 10-13 days past a 5 day transfer.  Isn't it crazy they are making me wait until the 15 days past transfer!?

I really don't know how to survive another week.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I had transfer 26th too, and yes second week is a nightmare. I’ve worked too which is even worse. 

My test day is 8th May but will be testing Saturday as that was my FET test date on my last cycle as it’s bank holiday and they don’t test Saturday that’s why it’s later. 

I have achy boobs and feel tired, all progesterone symptoms!! Also I have a dead bum not sure what that is!! 

Roll on Saturday so I can get on with my life again whether it be bfp or bfn! Xx


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello everyone!

jdm4tth3ws - i SHOULD step away from the tests!!! )) WOW you have lots of willpower - but you are right, with day 3 embies, things might bee a little slower.. but still, well done!!

Abcgirl - i think you are right, this second 2ww has been worst that the previous one.. not sure why - i just want to get on with it like you and lauren943 - this is our very last rodeo, I´m 44 and very lucky to have my DD , not willing to do another round.. last one was the hardest physically... re OTDs - as serial early tester i can´t comment   

My clinic doenn´t do betas either - HPT and then scan at 6 weeks ...

lots of hugs to everyone xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everyone
Had my FET today. Otd is 16th. I'm a serial tester. You guys are so good old in out.
Jdm4th3ws nice to see you here.
Lauren I think you're pregnant sore boobs is a sure sign. It's not progesterone.  

Does anyone have a link to what's happening to embie on days 6 7 8 etc I remember reading this before on ff and it explain when hcg is released? Hope someone knows what I'm on about.!!!

Its been a v stressful day today transfer and then my son has been admitted to hospital. He's on the ward with dad now. They're trying to work out what's wrong... Fingers x all ok

What symptoms do you all have?


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

The countdown is on... 5 days to go !! I’m considering testing on Monday as that’s only 1 day early right? And this could be due to bank holiday? That’s what I’m telling myself anyway.

I’ve not been given a test kick for home, I’ve got to take urine sample in to the clinic, I’m currently at Coventry and honestly couldn’t fault them at all (even thou they missed signs early on which caused a year delay 🙄)

I’ve got real sore boobs and they’ve grown bloody loads but then I have been eating twice as much as normal and not going the gym 🤦🏻‍♀️ Other than that no symptoms at all which I’m not sure is a good or bad sign.. 

Can anyone tell me with FET what the earliest you could test? Asking for a crazy lady 😂😂


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Not sure where that board is Yoga but try the search. I hope it's worked the progesterone game me achy boobs last time so it's now messing with my head!!

Laura I'm testing 9dp5dt this is my 3rd FET in 6 months and my clinic tested me 10 days after transfer date.

Xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Lauren943 I’m still getting used to all this jargon, I think I’m 6dp5dt which means day 9 would be Sunday, I’m guessing the reason the clinic have booked me in for Tuesday is because of bank holiday, I may buy a good test kit and do it Sunday as the wait is killing me...

From the timeline you’ve posted (which is very helpful) states 9 days soooo that’s my thinking.

Just so nerve wracking, first time doing this, started 2 years ago but had to have an operation to remove my tubes in October hence when my embie had to be froze...

Never experienced a fresh cycle...

Fingers crossed for everyone as seems like we are all roughly the same date testing... xxx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

That's it Lauren!! You're awesome thank you.
Yikes. It's doesn't make it any easier does it when you've been through it before... As there's more to compare it too!


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

4 days till test day !!!!  
I’m so tempting to get a test kit and test Monday morning....


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Lauraoglivy    step away from those tests    you know I'm talking sense 😘 nohonestly, do Whatever you're most comfortable with d reduces stress levels. At this point though, would you really trust the result either way. 

But whatever reduces stress for you is the thing you should be doing. 

Just do what you need to do xxxx


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Jdm4tth3ws I 100% know you are right and I’m not going to test, I’ve promised myself.
I will however test the morning of the clinic appointment as I can’t be doing with find out in a room with a nurse we don’t know.. 

Sending myself crazy


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi Lauraoglivie  

I intend to do a HPT the morning before my bloods. That way I shall have a pretty good idea of the blood results. I guess we all do what we have to do to reduce the stress. This wait is intolerable. Wish I could sleep until OTD.

Just praying for all of us really 😍


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

7dp5dt and I’ve started bleeding today... very light and more ‘cremay’ Texture but I think I know it’s all over for us now 😢😢

Not stopped crying as was my one and only embie xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Have you done a pg test? Bleeding doesn’t mean all over hon. When was transfer? 

I’m in same situ this was my last frozen 2. I will find out  Tomorrow xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Lauren! Is it otd?
Laura if there's not loads it maybe implantation. Bleeding is common in pregnancy too.Have you tested? 

I have a sore throat and feel tired. 
I'm a bit of a serial tester... But only if I feel symptomatic.


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Lauren943 & Yoga31 I am going to test tomorrow morning. I just thought it was odd that bleeding is taking place 7dp as I’ve head of bleed it’ll be within 3-5 days as should’ve implanted already. I may be wrong.

I feel deflated and really am expecting the worst tomorrow morning. Still continuing with the drugs and will attend the clinic Tuesday regardless 

Thank you for all your kind words xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

All the best for tomorrow Laura xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

As expected negative test for me this morning. Looks like it round 11 for me fresh go!! 

Good luck Laura xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi lauren943 

I'm sorry to hear this. Hoping it will change ......  

AFM I caved in at 9dp3dt. BFN. Stark white test. Not even a squinter or under the glare of torchlight. Deep down I had a feeling this would be the answer. I Shall keep taking my meds and go through the motions, but I don't expect this result to change. 

Not really sure what my next move is. I know I have 2 frosties, just not sure I'm ready for this again.


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Hi Lauren943 I’m so sorry to hear of your BFN.. it will happen for you wishing you all the lucky in the world.


Same you yourself jdm4tt3ws, sending you lots of baby dust as that BFN can change over the days.

After my scare of bleed yesterday and having a total meltdown I decided to test this morning on what would be 8dp5dt and it’s a very faint BFP. Don’t want to junk myself so will continue everything and test at the clinic on Tuesday as planned. Fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Good morning everyone,

looks like we were all testing at the same time this morning!

congratulations Lauraogilvie1985!!! I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Lauren943 and jdm4tth3ws so so sorry, cruel HPTs!!! Maybe there is still a chance ...?  

I tested too this morning and it was negative.. like you jdm4tth3ws , not even a squinter! i thought it was weird the line wasn´t getting darker... maybe it´s CP or the trigger shot lingered on from the 19th? I will keep testing for a few more days but I am not hopeful... This is the end of the line for us, we are very lucky to have our little 3 year old, and to be honest I am soooo fed up of cycling... time for us to accept life as is, which is pretty wonderful! 

Wishing you ladies lots of luck, may your dreams come true !!

When are the next OTDs?


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

MummyBarcelona my OTD is Tuesday so 3 days to wait. I may do another test Monday morning, my husband keeps telling me just to wait now as it’s been such a rollercoaster already..

Sending you lots of love and hopefully it may change over the next few days.. xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lauren and Jdm4th3ws amd mummybacelona so sorry to here of the negatives this morning   i really hope it's not all over for you guys.

Laura congratulations! Sore boobs was a huge symptom from me xx

Im 2dpt now no symptoms sore throat a bit bettee. Lying diwn wirg pessaries in at the moment


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys, so I rang my clinic today as I really wanted to stop drugs, they agreed too as normal OTD would have been today had it not been a Saturday. 
Drugs stopped now, and wine flowing!! Don’t cry anymore after 10 rounds it becomes numb!

Discussed round 11 and adopting doing both and will which we get first now xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lauren. I hope the wine is going down well. Im. So sorry its not worked out for you yet.
Would you attempt donor?


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thing is yoga last ivf cycle I had 7 blasts, 2 of which transferred one grade 1 perfect blast other very good. I caught with twins. Unfortunately one was eptopic lost them at 13 weeks as I nearly bled to death, Just don’t think fet has worked out for me. Xx


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi Ladies

Lauren943 and MummyBarcelona sorry to hear of you BFN. Get some rest and decide what is best for each of you to do next.

jdm4tth3wa I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP

Lauraogilvie hoping you BFP gets stronger each day.

AFM- I have some questions for you ladies?? This is my first IVF.  Fresh 3 day ET was May 1st. Only have the one embryo and it was a BB grade 2, which I don't think is that good? Today I am 5dp 3dt. OTD is 5/15. Should implantation occur 5-7 days from the ET date? My boobs have been sore, but strange thing is they have been sore since ER and possibly a couple days before. Can stims make your boobs sore? Someone posted that progesterone can do this, but I think it started before that. I also had some very mild cramping the past few days. I don't want to read into it.  Last natural cycle I thought I felt symptoms and thought I was pregnant for sure but it was a BFN. Sending you all Lots of sticky baby dust!!


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow Lauren 7 blasts yes thats great. Fingers crossed for the next round. Its just as you mentioned adopting that's why i said about DE xx

Sunshine my eldest son was a three day grade 2 blast. Estrogen causes sore boobs. With my first sore boobsqere my first symptom but i didnt have them at all with my second so who knows?! Also cramps is a symptom but eith all the medz it hard to tell.
Im 3dp5dt and nothing.


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for the success story Yoga. It makes me feel better. When is your OTD? My grade 2 d3t was only 5cell. Dtr said my embie was slow in developing and do to my age she was not very promising of a good outcome.    But I am keeping my fingers crossed and trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry if this isn't appropriate in this thread but I meant to write last week to say I was in my 2ww and Friday 4th was my test day but never got chance to type anything. And now I don't know where to post. 

I did my test on Friday morning and got a BFP! 
Then Friday afternoon I started getting spotting and since Saturday I have had my period so it must have been a CP. Absolutely gutted as we had two 4AA blastocysts.  
I don't get it. I have been using the progesterone pessaries so isn't that meant to stop you getting your period until you stop?


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

I’m on 11dp5dt today. My OTD is Friday (15dp5dt) and I’m debating testing ‘early’ (which actually isn’t that early). I assume the HPTs would show a definite answer by now but I’m so scared to test. No symptoms except maybe some slight/very faint cramping and twinges. 
I’m basically now trying to decide which day this week is ‘best’ if I get a negative result since I think I won’t be very productive that day. 

Icsi2015 - try not to give up hope. But in regards to your question, I don’t think progesterone stops bleeding on a fresh transfer. I bled before my OTD last time during the Fresh transfer.  My clinic said that for my FET this time I wouldn’t get a bleed because I’m now on estrogen and progesterone... so I believe it’s the estrogen that wards off bleeding when it’s a negative.   But I’ve read bleeding is common in early pregnancy so it doesn’t mean it’s a CP for you. Fingers crossed


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Icsi2015- So sorry to hear that you might have a CP. Are you sure? Did you take another HPT?  I've heard that bleeding can happen in some pregnancies. I don't get it either. Honestly I am afraid to test next week bc I only have a BB5cell embryo not a AA blast, but I know everyone is different.  I would talk to your dr and take another test.  Get some rest and try to stay positive. I am on the progesterone pessaries too but not sure if they stop bleeding. Sending you some big huggs!!


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Icsi im sorry youvve had a lot of blood. I think you should definitely test again. I bled in pregnancy. Maybe bloods at your clinic too? Fingers crossed for positive news x
Im on 4 pessaries and for me they stop bleeding as i have no natural cycle. 

Abc girl. I'd test. Slight cramping is a good sign. Anyother synptoms?

Sunshine my son was at 8 cell at day 3 grade 2. Think 5 is slower but if they get it in quick then who knows... If its meant to be itll happen. Wishing you the veey very best xx are you symptomatic?

Afm my boobs are a bit sore but thats it 4dpt i think i may do a Frer tomorrow eeek


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

YOGA - no other symptoms.no sore boobs. I had really sore boobs in my fresh cycle but not this time. 
Fingers crossed for me tomorrow


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages and support. I have emailed Penny today and said I've only been getting negatives and she agreed with me it's unlikely to  change.  So I'm to carry on taking the meds till Wednesday  (OTD) and then stop all meds. 

I'm glad she agrees with me. Guess she thinks listen8ng to her customers is a good tbing. Strangely I'm ok. Not gutted. I know I have g8ven it my best shot and that's all anyone  can do.

Lots of baby dust being spread to everyone on here.

Xxx


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the positive messages it has really helped. I am going to retest in the morning. 

Thinking of you abcgirl, good luck tomorrow. And fingers crossed for others waiting too.


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

BFP at 12dp5dt!!

So I woke up early because I couldn’t sleep after having dreamt twice throughout the night of getting a BFP and my dreams literally came true. (meanwhile DH said he dreamt we got a BFN)

I can’t believe it - I know is early days. My OTD isn’t until Friday so I can’t even call the clinic yet. But I’m so relieved and happy - 2 strong clear lines on FRER test. 

Thank you ladies! I was a stress case last night and cried this morning with so much worry and anxiety and now I’ll enjoy the moment before the worry of waiting for a scan and hearing a heartbeat kicks in.


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

Amazing news ABCgirl! 😊


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Brilliant news ABCgirl!  Well done !


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Abcgirl - Yay!! amazing!!

lauren943 - how are you doing?

Lauraogilvie1985 - keep us posted!

icsi2015 & yoga31 - any news?

jdm4tth3ws - glad you are feeling OKish x

sunshine02468 - I am not sure about symptoms, the drugs don´t help at all - I had more symptoms during fresh cycles than FET.. sorry can´t be of more help.

AFM, my lines are still faint and disappearing.. test sticks are super light but I used a clearblue yesterday and it was darker.. don´t know what to think. Called my clinic yesterday and did a beta at a private lab, should get results today. I really hope they are not borderline - another thing to drive me crazy! Today I am 12dp5dt and have sore boobs and eating like an elephant   I am wondering if maybe one embie implanted this time - last 2 times it was a positive, two embies implanted at the same time - maybe that´s why I got darker lines with strong symptoms... no idea!!

sending hugs and baby dust xxx


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

I did a test today and had the faintest of lines I could hardly see it. I'm guessing that's it for me but will need to test in a day or two just to be completely sure.


----------



## MrsA2017 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello all, 

This is my first time using a message board, we are on our first 2ww. My husband is infertile, we have used a sperm donor through a European sperm bank and artificially inseminated at home last Friday evening and Saturday morning. I have mild PCOS and unpredictable cycles, I’m not sure if OPK’s work for me and we might have missed ovulation but I really don’t know! Reading in to everything and really hoping for the best! It’s nice to see this group, I’m trying not to obsess over it too much with my husband and we haven’t told any friends or family we have tried this month x


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Ivor a BFP today on OTD... it was a faint line but the nurse said a line is a line no matter how faint... scan booked for 3 weeks time until then I’m going to try and calm down a little and not worry as much now xx


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats Laura!! How many date post transfer are you? 

My OTD is Friday but today is 12dp5dt so figured it’s be fine to test.


----------



## MrsA2017 (Apr 30, 2018)

Laura that is amazing! Congratulations 

Good Luck Abcgirl! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh I posted earlier - I tested yesterday morning and got a BFP


----------



## PJ54 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

Tried naturally this month after cycle was cancelled at CRGH. during the 2WW I'll continue with pre conception vits but is there is anything else to help implantation?


----------



## rags_83 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello ladies, 

I hope it's ok to join you all. 

I had IUI last Wednesday and I am slowly going crazy  

Has anyone tested before the 14 days and had a clear result? I don't know if I can hold out another week.


----------



## MrsA2017 (Apr 30, 2018)

Abcgirl, sorry still getting used to this forum! Congratulations that’s fantastic news xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Whoop whoop congratulations ABC ad Laura ! Fab news how you both feeling?
Welcome to MrsA and to Rags xx
Icsi how you?

I had a small brown bleed today. Could it be Implantation do you think? I've had a speck before but this was a liners worth.
Any experience?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi ladies.
Can I please join?
I'm officially PUPO today with two precious embryos. <3 we had a FET and when we got there the embriologist sat us down and explained that they thawed one but 45% of it survived so thawed another one and was 70%. She said that the slower one was still developing so we decided to put them both back to give it a chance. I'm not going to lie, I do feel a bit down because of the low thawing percentages. I'm trying to remain positive. Im just praying this dreaded 2ww goes quickly x


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Yoga31 I promise you a brown bleed is nothing to worry about, that’s what happened to me and I totally freaked out. That was on 7pt5dt, I tested the next day and it was a BFP. 3 days later had my OTD and again BFP. I’m now 12pt5dt and fingers crossed no bleed since then.

I’m on my phone so sorry if not named everyone but I wish you all the best, this seems to be such a lucky BFP group... excited for you all...  xx


----------



## icsi2015 (Jan 5, 2015)

yoga31 thanks for asking, I tested and it was negative   luck wasn't on our side this time but maybe next time.

so good to hear such good news from lots of others on here. Keeping fingers crossed for all of you, good luck! x


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, sorry to hear about your bfn icsi, I feel for you.x lots of amazing successes on here too, how wonderful! Once transfer is done It really is a game of lottery isn't it!

hope you don't mind me joining late...I caved this morning and tested, I'm 10dp5dt, natural FET and got a bfn  

I've heard people can get BFP later as my otd is actually Saturday so I'll keep some glimmer of hope up. But I have no symptoms whatsoever and as this time I'm on progesterone only I'm so much more in tune with my body. My GP signed me off for the 2ww this time and I'm enjoying having time to myself...other times I've worked and never really had time to absorb the bad news when it came so I'd have a total breakdown.

This is my last shot we decided as can't keep going physically, emotionally and financially. I decided if this is a bfn I will take a career break and spend a year simply being mum to my son. Trying to think glass half full! So hard, best of luck to everyone X


----------



## smurf77 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi. Can I join too. 
Sorry to hear that icsi and summerfruits, although definitely retest tomorrow. We’re much the same last attempt for same reasons. Would love to take time out to spend with my gorgeous boys but never going to happen. Love to you girls. 

I’m only 2dp5dt FET with one embie on board. OTD 20th. So early days. X


----------



## rags_83 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ladies, I wondered if you could offer some advice please.........

I took my trigger on Tuesday 1st May, IUI Wednesday 2nd in the afternoon. I took a test yesterday, mainly becacuse I wanted to check the trigger had left my system. The test was negative and now I am thinking that it's all over. Do you think its too early to show if it is a positive? 

I have no symptoms at all & I am driving myself


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Girls, I hope you don’t mind me joining. We had our FET today and we are very happy that our last blastocyst survived the thawing process. We saw it live on the screen. Beautiful hatching blastocyst 🙂 it’s our third FET, first was in January BFN, second in March BFP which unfortunately ended in miscarriage. As hard as it was it gave me somehow the strength to try again. I was able to get pregnant and I didn’t miscarriage on my own. That’s more I could ask for in that situation. We decided to try again. We are excited but realistic. We have no control over the outcome. We did what we could now it’s time to wait and see 🙂

Congratulations for all of the PUPO’s and the ones with BFP. I’m very sorry for the BFN.  The 2ww is hard enough and to get the negative on the end is heartbreaking and disappointing. Please do whatever it takes to help you go through it.


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Smurf, very early days for you, hope you're taking it easy, the early days are the nicest I find because too early to judge but a good feeling to know you're carrying your embryo, and wishing you lots of luck x

Rags, I have no idea as you're on a different protocol to me, hope someone can advise you but I'd wait to test until otd for a final outcome, its not over til the fat AF arrives!

....Speaking of which, I just had some brown spotting appear. I'd be excited if it was earlier in the week but this morning and all day I've been in a foul mood, which I always get on day of AF so this is not looking good. However I will test tomorrow as planned. SIGH.

Iceandfire, wow what amazing strength you have, we just have to keep finding more and more don't we. I hope it works out for you this time. 

..seem to be surrounded by baby boom stories atm too...and just found my sil is pregnant with her second...I'm happy for them, just the timing sucks for me, hah!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Smurf. You'll be testing 3 days earlier than me. I'm the 23rd. Although I'll prob test a couple days earlier to prepare myself.

Rags. I'm not v familiar with iui process. But I think you're too early to test. As with ivf i already have a 5 day old embryo before they transfer. And 9 days after the transfer some people may get a positive or it could take till 12 days after. So keep positive, at least you know now that the trigger is out of your system. When are you suppose to test?

Congrats ice and fire. Welcome to the pupo bubble.

Summerfruits. I hope the brown bleeding is just break through bleeding. I've heard you can get that sometimes around the time af is due. At least brown is old blood 

I'm also surrounded by the baby boom. My sil is due the same day as we test. It is also my hubbys birthday and our anniversary is a few days before. So this will either me lovely news or absolutely devestating. Valentine's day has already been ruined for us for forever as we learnt we had mc that day.

Anyhoo...its only 2 days past the transfer and I'm going insane. I'm feeling pulling pains on my left side.  But it quite dull so could all just be in my head! X


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww cakebaby, I remember you from the last cycle, so sorry to hear the outcome. I'm pleased for you that you're back in a hopeful position...pulling signs sound good, some sign better than no sign, I've had none and it's been driving me loopy...I must be nuts wishing to feel sick and nauseas, lol,   but that's how it goes isn't it! 

Here's hoping xx

*UPDATE* otd day tested negative and full AF. End of chapter for me and on to operation 'career break'! 

Best of luck to everyone here waiting for their BFPs X


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi Ladies
Laurenogilvie and Abcgirl- Congrats on you BFP!! I'm very happy for both of you and wish you a healthy pregnancy!

Welcome to Cakebaby, MrsA2017 and Rags wishing you all good luck during the 2WW

Icsi2015 so sorry for you BFN get rest and stay hopeful for the next one. 
Summerfruits sorry for your BFN too but I'd def retest on OTD

AFM- I don't really have any symptoms. Just a mild cramp and pull on occasion but I think it is  my head bc it is very light. My boobs are getting less sore too. I had spotting with a BFP before but nothing this time. Can you still get pregnant with no symptoms or bleeding?? I am scared to test at all bc don't want to get a BFN too.  However this Sun is Mother's Day in the US, not sure if it is in the UK also? Part of me says to test bc it would be wonderful to get a BFP on Mother's day but the opposite would be devastating. I am 10dp3dt OTD is 5/15. If I test on Sun it is only 2 days early... What do you think ladies, should I test on Mother's Day? Or is it a bad idea

Sorry if I missed anyone... Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Sorry I haven’t been on here for a few days and currently on my phone so can’t see everyone’s comments and names. 
I got a BFP on Tuesday, I tested Friday and again was BFP since then (yesterday and today) I’ve started spotting but it’s a mixture of light pink and dark red. It’s freaked me out. Anyone with previous pregnancies, gone on to have a baby, experienced this? I’m currently 16pt 5dt and classed as 4 eeeks and 5 days pregnant. 

I’ve cried a lot of tears and hoping everything is ok but something tells me this is my period coming.


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Laura, congratulations on your BFP. Bleeding during pregnancy is scary but I’ve read many stories of girls who bleed during pregnancy and still were able to give birth to a healthy baby. Bleeding can be linked to many things and it doesn’t always mean miscarriage. It’s more common also with twins. Are you on pessaries?


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Hi IceAndFire yes I’m on pessaries, twice a day.
It’s the cramps along with the bleeding that’s making me panic.. it feels exactly like my period does when it’s on its way.. I’m terrified xx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi Laura
I have been following the posts and just wanted to say if you can call your clinic emergency line and ask if you need to increase the progesterone support? I do hope it settles soon. It must be so stressful!


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

IceAndFire this is my first pregnancy yes so literally don’t know what to expect... 

Thank you eyes


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Laura

Dont worry its normal. I spotted with both boys around time pf bfp and up to 12 wks. I know its a shock but try not to worry.
I have spotted myself since 6dpt im now 10dpt.
I believe your bleed is implantation and the movement going on in there. Cramps are also normal.


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Yoga31 thank you for your kind words, I called the hospital and they said as long as it doesn’t fill 2 pads in an hour then try not to worry,
I’ve put a pad on tonight and I’ll see how much is on there tomorrow. My fear is that it’s quite red, was pink to start off with and now red.. 

I will test tomorrow morning and hope for the best xx

Thank you everyone


----------



## smurf77 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Laura, yes I know of lots of girls I was on here with previous cycles that had red bleeding that still went in to have babies. Hope it slows down over night! Everyone’s bodies respond so differently.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Smurf77 thank you. I didn’t bleed too much through the night but my first wee this morning had red blood. I tested and came back BFP but I’m worried that my hormones could think I’m still pregnant when I’m not? I’m so confused.

Does anyone know if I am m/c if the rest would be negative? Sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Laura, blood test is the best but you have to repeat it after at last  2 days to see if the hcg is dropping. You can get positive test on hpt during and after miscarriage. The line will get lighter if it’s chemical pregnancy or miscarriage but you can get lighter line if let’s say you will not use your first morning urine or the urine is too deluded and you still could be pregnant. It’s unnecessary torture. Blood test is the best. It’s also to early for ultrasound.


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

IceAndFire thank you for your advice, the line is darker than ever but of course I understand this can be completely down to my hormone levels, I phone the emergency line and they pretty much said call the clinic when they open, I have done so and left s message to call me back and arrange a blood test. 

Never been so worried, I was going to call my doctors but they don’t do blood tests on site xx


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Why does this have to be so hard !?!? 

This afternoon got some reddish brown blood when I wiped. I so scared it’s over. Clinic said its nothing to be concerned about. Easier said then done.  . I hate this wait and see approach. Clinic won’t do bloods or scan to check. This is torture


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Abcgirl. It has to be very hard. I think it’s not possible not to worry. Unfortunately without bloods there is no way to check it out. How far are you? 

Laura, does the bleeding stop?


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

Sorry to read about the bleeding Abc and Laura I hope it has calmed down 

I am 8dp5dt this 2ww is driving me   . Otd is on Friday I am dreading testing as part of me is worried to find out the outcome.

I hope everyone else is getting on alright in this wait.


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope everyone with bleeding is ok?

Tested a day early and its a bfp!! We are elated!! 

I am suffering with a horrific migraine feel horrendous


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Congratulations yoga   Awesome news  What symptoms did you have if any?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi haven't been on here for a few days. I haven't had a chance to read back all the thread yet but I hope everyone's doing okay.  
I'm 6dp5dt today and been having constant pain in my left ovary area for 3 days now, just getting increasingly worried about it. Has anyone else experienced this? I did have a few twinges here and there in my last positive but nothing that was so persistent. My mind keeps going to ectopic


----------



## sunshine02468 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi Ladies,
Congrats Yoga on your BFP! I am very happy for you!!

I tested this morning, on OTD, and got a BFN.    
I am very sad, crushed and emotionally drained. I feel some cramps getting stronger so I guess AF is on her way.  I will probably test again tomorrow but don't think I will get diff results. Good luck to everyone testing soon sending you all baby dust.


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Cakebaby, I’m not a doctor but I think it’s very unlikely that it’s ectopic and even if it was it’s too early to be dangerous. It’s only 6dp5dt. It’s very early and if you are pregnant the embryo is very tiny. I had some pain in my right ovary last time and I was also afraid about ectopic but I was already in 5th week of pregnancy. I had ultrasound done and they didn’t find anything. My doctor said that the pain could be from the changes of hormones. There was no cyst nothing. My right ovary is more active and a little bit bigger and sometimes it hurts. If you are still worried call your clinic. Maybe they will easy your mind a little bit. 

Sunshine, I’m very sorry for the BFN.


----------



## smurf77 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that sunshine. 😢 look after yourself xx

Congrats Yoga, great news. X

Hope ABC and Laura that the bleeding has stopped or slowed. X


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Damn, it’s such a mind game. The wait. Feeling pretty low for the last two days. I was convinced that I got pregnant at the beginning but now I’m not sure. The cramps are gone, the breasts are only a little bit painful, no nausea. I’m tempted to do hpt but not sure if there is a point in that. Last time when I got pregnant I was addicted to peeing on the sticks but there was no point in doing it. Even after my miscarriage the tests showed strong lines. 


How are you holding up girls?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you ice and fire. Try not to test yet...i was naught and caved this morning and tested at 7dp5dt it was bfn.  The only test I had in the draw was a Sainsburys own brand so not sure what levels they pick up. I know it's early so I was preparing for a bfn but not in even more deflated than I was before. I'm going to wait till 9dp5dt to test again as that's when I had a faint line last time. My otd isn't until wednesday, so a week today! 
And it's weird as i don't feel symptoms today...so was all the pains in my head the whole time  x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Cakebaby, I didn’t test today  I was thinking about it many times but I just don’t want to feel worse and I remember same story from my last 2ww. I guess we will wait and see. I’m today 5dp5dt but my ODT is on Tuesday. When did you have the transfer? It’s good that the pain is gone. Even though we are so thirsty for any signs of pregnancy we don’t need the scare of some unidentified pains in weird locations


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Morning all,

Can I join? Had 2 5 day AA hatching blasts transferred from a fresh cycle yesterday. The best we’ve had so over the moon, especially as they only found 9 useable sperm in my husbands sample. We also have 1 top quality frozen and 1 CB that they’ve frozen alongside.

We’ve done 1 fresh and 2 FET’s before with a different clinic and so although i’m not cray cray today and feeling good I’m sure it won’t be long before it changes 😂

Ice and fire  well done on not testing the struggle is real.

Cake baby 7dp5dt is still early, did you manage to resist POAS this morning? 

SHA78 test day tomorrow? 

Laura any update on you?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Icefire I had the transfer on 9th of may. They want me to test on 14dp5dt and my clinic don't provide a beta. I really regret testing early...i knew it wasn't a good idea but couldn't help myself. Praying for a better result tomorrow.

Welcome Mrs icsi. Congratulations on being PUPO. Sound like you've got perfect embies in there, hope they snuggle in for you now. Yes I resisted testing this morning. I've got a frer test ready for tomorrow tho...so I hope I'll be in a better mood. X


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Well done on resisting!! FRER defo the way forward, hope you are doing ok in the wait. Xx


----------



## smurf77 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all. 

Welcome Mrs Ticsi loving the sound of two hatching 5AA, couldn’t be better, hope they’re beefing in now. Good luck. 

Cakebaby I’m thinking of testing tomorrow 9dp5dt too. Think that’s when I got a BFP in previous cycles. And we’ve got people here for the weekend so want to know before they get here. 

Iceandfire it’s surely too early for you? No? Don’t blame you though, can’t believe how restrained I’ve bern but couldn’t quite face seeing BFN from testing early so haven’t yet. 

How early have others got a BFP??  

X


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Good luck for the morning if you decide to go for it Smurf, never had a BFP here so no advice xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

BFN for me this morning 9dp5dt. Otd is Wednesday but I'm nearly 100% sure I'm out now. Last time I had a faint line at 9dp5dt. I'm feeling ill today, bloated, abdominal pain and having to run the the toilet with diarrhoea  (sorry tmi) three times this week. So these progesterones are causing havoc this time round. Feeling so down  I was hoping to see a faint line so that I could tell hubby tomorrow as it is our wedding anniversary but I'm not going to say anything now. X


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

So sorry cake baby this is miserable, hope you’ve got nice things planned for the weekend.

I’m 2dp 5dt and just off for acupuncture then to meet my friend and her 6 week old IVF twins for lunch x


----------



## smurf77 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all. 
BFN for me yesterday too. Tomorrow is OTD so I’ll retest but not had sore boobs like usual, so pretty sure that’s that. Good luck to you all. X


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

I’m so sorry to hear the news Cakebaby and Smurf. I tested early the first and the second time. This time I decided to wait at last as close to ODT as possible. I’m 8dp5dt today. It’s hard not to test.


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

How did you get on this morning Smurf? Here’s hoping?

Ice and fire you are doing well to hold out how are you feeling? Any symptoms?

As for me I’m 4dp today and nothing at all, occasionally I wonder if I can feel some slight cramps but they are almost imperceptible so not sure if i’m making it up. Plus the progesterone does all sorts of things to you!! The royal wedding was a good distraction yesterday she looked amazing! Back to work tomorrow before I go totally cray cray x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi MrsTICSI, I’m good. Have my ups and lows 

My ODT is on Tuesday and I  plan to stick to it. I had cramps since the day of transfer. There was a break in any symptoms for 2 days but then the cramps came back plus I experienced some nausea. I actually might be pregnant because it feels like it and I know symptoms can come and go. I try to take one day at a time. Maybe it’s all in my head or maybe I’m pregnant. I know for sure is not the medication because I’m not taking any. I only got trigger shot and asked for not using progesterone support. 

We will wait and see. It can go both ways. I hope I’m pregnant but if not I know I will survive it anyway as much as the disappointment will hurt and how unfair it will feel. If I’m not pregnant we will do the whole ICSI again as soon as possible. Not looking forward but there is no other way and it’s too early to give up. 

I hope there were some changes in the recent bfn’s (and sometimes it happens) but if not I wish you all the strength to go through it. I know that forcing yourself to be strong is extremely tiring but what else there is left for us? Not giving up or just quitting.


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

It’s sounding good Ice and Fire especially if you aren’t on progesterone support. Will keep everything crossed for you for Tuesday xx


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello and best of luck to everyone here, I've been lurking and keeping everything crossed for all of us.  

We had a morula and a "too early to accurately grade" blast transferred on the 9th. OTD is wednesday and so far I've been really good and not caved and tested early.   (and that's totally not only because there's no tests in the house!   ) ...and then in the supermarket shop this afternoon we actually bought the pregnancy tests. Now they are upstairs yelling at me TEST TEST TEST!!

This is our 3rd cycle and 4th transfer. I'm flipping between "omg! i might actually be pregnant" and "don't be stupid, of course I'm not"
never a sniff of a BFP before and it's been a blooming long hard road to even get this far. 

We've nothing frozen having opted for the 2 to go back at last minute. Main reason being the 30% chance if we froze the morula it might not survive. I couldn't cope with all the build up again only to find it couldn't go ahead. It also means that if we're not lucky we can walk out of our clinic (nhs) and never have to go back. If we're up to it, we can start afresh somewhere new.

no symptoms really other than I'm convinced someone has removed my boobs and replaced them with bowling balls  

I *could* test tomorrow but I've got an early meeting that I need my brain to be totally in gear for. If i did test I'll either be a sobbing mess or so completely in shock I couldn't focus. 
At least by not testing I'm still PUPO  right?     

AGH! why can't it be wednesday tomorrow!!!

hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi IndigoBlue,

I love a good lurk! You are doing well to hold out, especially if you have something you need to have your head in the game for tomorrow. My friend ended up with twin boys from a morula and early blast! 

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Hello ladies,
I’m new to this thread, and to Fertility Friends, which I’ve only read as a guest in the past and found extremely useful.  
I’m 39 (as of two days ago), have had two failed cycles on the NHS, both times the eggs weren’t of great quality, or numerous, and both times no fertilization.
Am on my 2ww from my ARGC cycle at the moment - had four mature eggs, two of which fertilized and were transferred on day 2 and day 3 respectively (3 cell and 7 cell, both grade 3).
My progesterone was 430 two days after transfer and then has dropped to 300 and 270 respectively in the next two tests which are every alternate day.  
Just wondering if there’s any hope for me at all at this point, and any success stories with early stage embryo transfers / declining progesterone?  My clinic says it’s fine as long as it’s over 100, but declining isn’t good, is it?!
I also feel like my period symptoms are here - been getting white creamy discharge down below the last couple of days.  I have another progesterone test tomorrow and my beta on Saturday, but am really hoping for some thoughts on my situation! 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi buddingmommy79

no massive words of wisdom other than my friend who had several rounds of IVF had a dropping progesterone on the round that she got her daughter. They increased her progesterone in the end on her BFP. I hope this helps slightly.

Keep positive and let us know how your bloods go tomorrow xxx


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs TICSI
Thankyou for your support 

TWIN BOYS    - multiples hadn't even entered my head -    [hilariously though OH has called the embryos Bill and Ted so...  ]

I honestly have no idea whether it's worked or not - It's like Schrödinger's cat!

what will be will be. 
best wishes and everything crossed for everyone else too x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

HÍ girls, I guess bfn for me after all. My ODT is tomorrow but I started to bleed today. I suppose to get my period today so I guess I’m out. I will still do the test tomorrow but I’m not expecting to see BFP. It’s very strange because I really thought that I was pregnant ( especially for the first few days) but I guess something went wrong. 

How are you holding up girls?


----------



## MrsTICSI (Nov 14, 2016)

So sorry to see this lovely, I hate how this journey goes.

I tested this morning at 5dp and BFN hoping it’s still too early x


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, I am a new bee...I started IUI natural cycle this month 11th May and cycle day 13. I am 10dpiui now but for a last couple of days I am having cramps & back pain, achy legs as if AF is on the way. These are my usual symptoms before I get my AF.

I normally have a 25-28 day cycle regularly and have PMS before each cycle so I know when AF turns up. I am a little bit worried as I am on day22 now and all these symptoms showing. Do you get these even if it’s a BFP??

My clinic asked to me to test on 26th May but I just want to go and test. Is it too early?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

MrsTICSI, thanks so much for sharing that!  I had my progesterone tested this morning so hoping for the best.

Sindhu, I have no personal experience of being pregnant but I’ve read that early pregnancy symptoms can feel like period symptoms.  I’m on day 22 of my cycle too - just had IVF - and have started getting typical period symptoms (white vaginal discharge, vaginal sensations, etc), but the nurse told me this is nothing to worry about and it happens as there is still estrogen being secreted.
Will know when I test on Saturday!  
Goodluck!!


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you buddinommy for the reply. I am on day23now and I have a vaginal discharge too. In fact I am going to toilet to check if I am out. This 2ww is crazy. 
I am testing on Saturday too..Goodluck to you too and keep me posted. It’s good to find someone on the same boat


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

IceAndFire, sorry to hear that, and really hope the bleeding was only fleeting!  Curious to know if you tested progesterone levels during your 2ww and what they were? 

Sindhu, thanks!  I’ve been TTcing for three years and had this pretty much every time, so have stopped running to the loo to check now


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi girls, I’m officially out. Bfn for me today. 

I wish you all the best, plenty of BFP and of course a lot of strength. Take care


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi all 

I’m in 2ww iv had iui on 21.5 anyone else 
I’m trying not to think about it but I’m excited  

Thanks x


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

BFN for us this morning   OTD tomorrow but nothing is going to change overnight so that's us out. Gutted. We threw everything at this cycle and felt really positive.
Time for a long soak in a hot bath followed by a dinner of pate, runny eggs and gloopy cheese washed down with a glass of something alcoholic  

Already researching new clinics - maybe it will be 5th time lucky for us?   beyond that... who knows    

best wishes to everyone else, be kind to yourselves


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

IceandFire, Sorry to heat that. There is always another cycle so stay positive.

Are you going for IUI or iVF?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear that IceAndFire and IndigoBlue  I’ve been through it twice before (in IVF cycles), and innumerable natural tries in the past three years, so know how disappointed you must be.  Goodluck for future success!

How’s it going, Sindhu?  I realize I’m not being any support here, but feeling so anxious today!  I feel like my period’s coming...and I have no signs of pregnancy at all.  Wondering if i will make it to OTD or get my period before that!


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi buddingmommy,
Hanging in there really, I feel the same thinking that the AF is arriving but I don’t know about the pregnancy symptoms. I am always on 26day cycle regularly and this being my first IUI I have very mixed feelings and can’t differentiate. I am certainly getting all the period symptoms and feel like there is no choice other than to wait until Saturday but at the same time dreading that AF arrive.

Is this your first IVF and did you have any attempts for IUI?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

No, I’ve had two in-vitro cycles (one ICSI and one IMSI) before this, both on the NHS (are you from the UK?)

They didn’t do an IUI for me- I think the NHS doesn’t offer IUI except in certain circumstances, and I was already 36 when I got in the system, so they went straight to IVF.

I had my last cycle in October and they never bothered to tell me what went wrong, but they just called this morning to say next time try with donor eggs, which is not a great feeling!


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, I am from UK, in Cardiff. I was on NHS too but the treatment never started so we decided to go private. 
DH has non obstructive azoospermia and had TESE but no luck. Luckily DH brother accepted to be a donor and provided the samples. 

I am 28 and have a clean record so hoping it will work but these symptoms driving me crazy. 

Sorry to hear about Donor eggs, they should really give you an explanation why the cycle had failed. It must be hard for you to hear that.. I wish this cycle works for you...


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Good decision to go private!  I entered the NHS system in Dec 2015, and by the time they slowly and sluggishly did all the investigations it was March 2017 by the time I had my first IVF.  It’s a complete waste of time, and a cookie cutter process for everyone.  Maybe my eggs would have been of a better quality if I had gone private right away as I was younger.  In my second cycle in the NHS my egg quality was good but they couldn’t explain why they didn’t fertilize. 
We did get two eggs that fertilized this time though, so if this cycle fails I will try again with my own eggs before thinking of alternatives.  

I hope this cycle works for you, and very kind of your brother in law to allow the use of his sperms!  You’re really young though, and hopefully your husband’s condition can be cured naturally, so don’t give up on that on the side.  My husband had a very low sperm count when we started the process, and very few normal sperm forms, but he made lots of changes and now his sperm count is normal and morphology normal as well.  

Here are some things he did: started eating healthy, staying fit, but also switched from briefs to boxers (it helps keep the testicles cool), ate Brazil nuts every morning for months, and lastly took a supplement called Fertilsan M which we bought online from Germany.  It really helped him.


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Hi
Can i join in....might be the only 2ww i get with irregular periods and pcos!
Just a quick intro, been here before under LisaL29 but cant remember log in and when i try to retrieve it says i dont exist despite i can see my posts!🤔. Regardless. Im 39 DP 53. Ive pcos and DP has CF. Strangely ive started to ovulate and have 6 week cycles were as all my life theyve been 4,6,8,12 months apart (i attribute this to eating honey as its happened before some years back whilst eating it regular). 
So through ivf i have a 4yr old boy....although we would adore another, fertility treatment is not an option. At all.  So DP has been taking supplements and lots of oily fish, nuts, and im on the honey!  
CB digital identified 4 days of high fertility and 1 peak which was last tuesday morning (15th) so im not exactly sure where i am, perhaps 6dpo....so here i am on a wing and a prayer!!

Symptoms, well nothing in comparison to reading over my last posts (as i just cant remember) basically ive low pubic bone pain today which i see i had before (however id an extreme blitz of house cleaning today so more likely that) and my breasts are heavy and sore but always are pre period

I see last time id nipple pain. Ive not had that now from friday past (which was likely my progesterone peak)

But i live in hope

Look forward to hearing from everyone and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

OTD and it's a BFN. Knew it wouldn't change. Really sad but need to pick myself up and start again. Have called the clinic and booking in our next fet which will be starting on my next natural cycle. 
Wishing you girls all the luck in the world. Xxx


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Sorry to read that Cakebaby   Good luck for your next cycle
My LO was conceived on my third FET...miracles and dreams do come true...it just takes a little longer sometimes for some of us xxx

My work colleague also went through 4 cycles, one fresh and 3 FET (from icsi). They all failed and the consultant basically told them to travel and live life. When she read her notes (as she planned to go private to try again) they said 0% chance of natural conception and 3% with icsi. 3months later she was pregnant naturally with her first little girl. 3 years after pregnant again naturally, sadly that was miscarriage and a year after that again with her now 1 year old son

Keep positive everyone


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words Lisa. It's really encouraging to hear others going through the same thing and end up with miracles. I'm trying not to lose hope just yet. We are fortunate enough to have 2 embabies in the freezer. I'm praying they thaw out better than the last two. Hoping to do another fet in July if all goes to plan. My sil has just had her second baby a couple 0f days ago, so I'm putting on a brave face today. Xx


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Awe look i know all about putting on the brave face too. 
My first FET didnt take....though symptom wise i think it actually did implant but didnt go beyond that.
The 2nd was a Missed Mis carriage but the day i attended EPU to discuss my options was the day my SIL gave birth to her 2nd boy so i know exactly what you mean (though DP and i are not married ive been with him 13 years so refer to them as the inlaws)!
And my third (my now little boy) was one of the last two embryos we had. He was 2 cell embie on day 2. Incried the whole way home from transfer as the previous which was the MMC was 5 cell at day two, so i held no hope and here he is today
Never give up. Keep your focus. My work colleague especially of all the cases of infertility is one of the best for going against the odds. They had 98% anti sperm anti bodies and very bad odds 0% & 3% and now shes on birth control!
It will happen


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi buddingmommy,
Sorry for the late reply.. I know NHS tests the patience 😟..I wish this cycle works for you. How are you doing?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Hi  
I’m doing fine.  How are you doing?  I’m trying to distract myself as I’m not working, so have all the time in the world...and I don’t live here anymore so am just back for treatment and my husband’s not here!  
Can’t wait for the next 48 hours to pass!  Are you planning to do a home test?  I’m not - I think I’ll be way too stressed if it’s negative.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,
It’s so hard if you don’t work. I would go mad if it was me. Although I still think about this at work as it’s always in the back of my head. 

I know can’t wait for this 48hrs to pass. Yes, I will be testing at home first thing unless AF shows up. I had terrible leg cramps last night all the way up and down.So still dreading that AF might come. Are you getting any symptoms?
Also do you go to the clinic to test?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Yes my test is a blood test in the clinic.  I’ve only ever used a pregnancy stick once - when I first tried to conceive in May 2015, and I still remember the feeling when it came negative...so not doing it again!

I have no pregnancy symptoms at all.  AF symptoms seem to come and go.  My breasts are sore, but I’m on a very high dose of progesterone, and the feeling is nothing different from my normal cycles.  I got cramps couple of times in the past few days, but again I get these in normal cycles, so there’s nothing distinctive about this IVF cycle.  I’m now very curious to know what’s going on!


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

My AF symptoms seems come and go too..I have everything crossed for you buddingmommy. Wishing you all the luck..
Keep posted.


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Same here....all the best to you too, and hope we both get positive results on Saturday


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for your uplifting messages lisa. I've got a follow up appointment at the clinic this morning so hopefully we'll be allowed to get going on our next fet at the end of june/start of July. Good luck to you sweetie xx


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

How’s it going, Sindhu?  Have you done a home test yet?  I haven’t.  
Still feel the same - just some AF symptoms every now and then (though they seem to have gotten stronger lately) but no other symptoms at all!


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi buddingmommy,
Sadly AF showed this evening so I am out for this cycle. 
Hope you get your BFP tomorrow and keep me posted. Good luck


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Oh no  So sorry to hear!  But at least it didn’t play tricks and get delayed!  Goodluck to you!!  I’ll let you know how it goes tomorrow - not so hopeful at the moment as I’m in a very deja vu state of mind with this AF feeling, but I really wish I were as young as you — or rather that I had started trying for a baby much earlier in life!  Btw, my best friend just recently had a baby through IUI and hers failed the first time and succeeded the second, so don’t give up on this.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words buddingmommy...I was crying all this time thinking why this had happened. I will ring the clinic tomorrow to find out about medicated IUI..Does this help even if there are no known issues from my side.. There are lot of questions going on my mind right now..is medicated IUI only for certain people??

Anyway, I wish all the best to you for tomorrow..what time you are going to the clinic? Do you mind if I ask where are you from?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Yes I know how it feels, but don’t cry over it, trust me it’ll happen if it’s destined to happen.  

So my friend actually did IUI for her second baby.  She had a hard time concieving the first baby, but it happened naturally the cycle that she was going to start treatment.  For her second baby, she also did a natural cycle in the first IUI try, and a medicated one the second time - I think she took clomid.  She had no known fertility issues either - her husband’s sperm count was very low and almost inexistent, which is why they went for treatment.  This was in a private clinic in Switzerland.  She said they told her she should try three times as IUI has lower chances of success.  

I have my blood test first thing in the morning, but have all signs of AF at the moment!  I’m getting my treatment done in London because I used to live here until recently, but I’m originally from India.  I’m guessing from your name that you are too?  

Goodluck to you, and really, it will happen if it has to, so don’t lose heart  

Btw, I also have another friend who has three kids - all three conceived through IUI.  The second pregnancy resulted in twins, so I’m guessing it was a medicated cycle because that creates more eggs.  She tried conceiving the first one naturally for seven years and then had success with IUI.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi buddingmommy, 
Firstly good luck for today. Keep me posted and I have everything crossed for you.

I am from India and settled here after marriage. Which part are you from? I am from South AP

I am trying to lift myself up and get ready for the medicated. Also are there any side effects with medicated iui? I am just worried that may be it ruins my cycle


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Hi Sindhu, thanks a lot   I’m from Bombay.

I dont know what your clinic will give you, but I actually took Clomid on this IVF cycle (in addition to several other medicines), and I don’t think it messed my cycle.  I didn’t get any side effects as such, but with all the medicines + my clinic’s instructions to drink at least two liters of water and a liter of milk I felt bloated, but nothing extremely unusual.  I would recommend you drink a lot of water when you’re on the cycle, as it helps wash out the toxins from the medicines. 

As far as I know, they always try IUI in a natural cycle the first time and then do medicated, and many many people go on to a second round, so I’m sure it’ll work out!  IUI was my first preference when we went private too, but then things got delayed and I decided to move to IVF because time is against me.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks buddingmommy for the advice. I am trying not to loose my hope and will ring the clinic later to discuss the next steps.

So, you’re planning to go back once you finish the treatment?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

So unfortunately that’s a BFN for me as well!  I’m happy to stop all the medication, by so disappointed I’ll have to do this all over again!  Yes I will be heading back home soon as I was only here for the treatment.  Goodluck to you, and I hope we both have babies one day soon


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh dear, I am so sorry. Time to unwind buddingmommy. Have a relaxing weekend and start planning again. Hugs for you


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Thanks, and wish you the same


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

So what did you clinic say?  I have my follow up appointment in a couple of weeks, so now thinking of all the questions I want to ask!


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

I booked an appointment on 5th June. We are going for another natural cycle where they will closely monitor this time and put me on progesterone this time as my cycle is shorter but I still don’t understand the use of it.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

Was yours an IVF or ICSI? Did you say this was your third cycle?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Ok!  I don’t know the medical reason, but biologically a shorter cycle usually means your luteal phase (the time between ovulation and the period) is not long enough for implantation to take place.  Progesterone helps with implantation, and if there are 14 consecutive days of high progesterone post ovulation usually theres a high likelihood that pregnancy will occur (assuming the quality of the embryo is good, etc).  I guess this is a better option than unnaturally stimulating production of eggs with clomid to increase likelihood of success.  

Yes mine was a third cycle, and it was ICSI.  It was a better outcome than my previous ones where nothing fertilized, so I’m hoping this clinic thinks it’s worthwhile trying again with my own eggs!  I’m also going to try and improve my health in the meantime, and hopefully that will mean better egg quality next time.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

My cycle is usually 26-28 days and when I did ovulation test it was day 12 came +ve and insemination done on day 13 and my period came on day 27. I don’t know why I am thinking it’s shorter but surely it would have had sufficient time to implant!!!!So when I said to the consultant that it didn’t even wait until I test she said we will put you in progesterone hence the confusion.

What’s the diff btw ICSI and ivf? Did they retrieve your eggs and fertilise outside ?


----------



## buddingmommy79 (May 18, 2018)

Ovulation on day 12 is a bit early, but based on what I’ve read it’s better than having a short luteal phase.  You did have sufficient time for it to implant but your consultant probably believes everything is fine apart from the ability of your natural progesterone level to stay high enough to support implantation / pregnancy.  If the level drops, you get your period in a couple of days.  Did they do any progesterone blood tests for you during the cycle or during the monitoring phase before your cycle?

IVF is where they just put the egg and sperm in a Petri dish and wait for it to fertilize on its own.  ICSI is where they inject the sperm manually into the egg.  It’s usually done when eggs are unlikely to fertilize on their own.  Yes by definition the egg is fertilized outside the body in both procedures.  They then put the fertilized embryo into the uterus.


----------



## Sindhu (Aug 17, 2016)

PM’d you.


----------

